# Knicks vs Celtics: Nov 2, 2005



## USSKittyHawk

@






*Knicks(0-0) vs Boston(0-0)*​*Nov 2, [email protected]:30 PM*​*TV: MSG, NBALP*​*TD Banknorth Garden*​*Boston, MA*​*Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO*​ 
*Projected Starting Lineup: (I'm just guessing don't hurt me):biggrin: *​ 

*Knicks*​ 


































 



*Celtics*​*



































*​ 



> *The Knicks open their 60th season on the road against Atlantic Division rivals, the Boston Celtics. The Knicks have dropped their last three season openers, and last season went 1-3 against Boston. Paul Pierce and Ricky Davis lead the team, which has been bitten by injury bug in the preseason, with Al Jefferson , Tony Allen, Marcus Banks and Delonte West all missing time.
> *


* 

http://aol.nba.com/knicks/*


----------



## musiclexer

Hopefully we have QRich ready


----------



## NYKBaller

going for the W baby, knick 1-0


----------



## mjm1

should be an interesting matchup here.


----------



## NYK101

Curry > Lafrentz
Davis < Jefferson
Richardson or Ariza < Pierce
Crawford > Davis
Marbury > West


----------



## musiclexer

peirce SG davis SF


----------



## Dooch

I think if the New York Knicks keep Eddy Curry out of foul trouble, get him the ball in the paint. This game is all Knicks, and I am rooting for the New York Knicks to win because I absolutely despise the Boston Celtics. Even though I despise all the teams in the Atlantic Division except for the New Jersey Nets. But honestly I would bet on the New York Knicks. Good job Kitty, on the thread. :cheers:


----------



## Premier

musiclexer said:


> peirce SG davis SF


You are wrong.


----------



## L

knicks r the safer bet for the win :cheers: 
got to agree w/ dooch,if curry has enuff touches,they will most likely win.


oh, and i believe jc and davis r equal.
jc=davis


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345

umm kitty........ YOU ARE POSTING THE POLL IN THE KNICKS FORUM!! WHAT DO YOU EXPECT THE PEOPLE TO SAY


----------



## Fordy74

If we are going to make the playoffs and have a good season we are going to have to beat teams in rebuilding mode like the Celtics. Wont be easy on the road and Paul Pierce but we should get it done.


----------



## The True Essence

we said the same thing last year against boston.. n lost by 30... lets not let that happen again......


----------



## USSKittyHawk

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> umm kitty........ YOU ARE POSTING THE POLL IN THE KNICKS FORUM!! WHAT DO YOU EXPECT THE PEOPLE TO SAY


Hey Big, you never know. I'm going to try to post polls in every game. I may even say we may lose against the Heat..Pacers etc. It depends on who we playing, and I also go this idea from the Laker forum.. I truely believe we should be able to beat Boston. Just pick what your heart tells you.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345

Okay?


----------



## Real

Very interesting game indeed. Very important one also, LB doesn't want to get off on a bad note with an atlantic rival.


----------



## musiclexer

If we play defense

Limit turnovers

and give the ball to Curry we will win.


----------



## L

musiclexer said:


> If we play defense
> 
> Limit turnovers
> 
> and give the ball to Curry we will win.


and marbury needs to play the way LB wants him to play.
i dont doubt him.


----------



## ChosenFEW

na na,.....what we need to do is stop turnovers,....stop forcing the pass or rushing the play when there are still 16+ secs on the shot clock and let everyone touch the ball and not force drives.....


but mainly its the turnovers that kills us,.....we know we could score so lets not take away opportunities from ourselves and give them to the other team.....im tired of these weak lob passes to curry in the post,...if your going to throw him the ball make sure he gets it dont just lob it in there


----------



## whiterhino

I voted Celts but I think you guys will have a better season than us but I think we win this game only because your lineup isn't set yet and your guys are not all at 100% yet. By the way....Al Jefferson is not in our starting lineup...it should be Raef at PF and Blount at Center.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

whiterhino said:


> I voted Celts but I think you guys will have a better season than us but I think we win this game only because your lineup isn't set yet and your guys are not all at 100% yet. By the way....Al Jefferson is not in our starting lineup...it should be Raef at PF and Blount at Center.


I'll change the starting lineup, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Make a wager on the game. 


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=211685


----------



## The Future7

This game should be our as long as we feed Curry and he stays out of foul trouble. I cant wait to see this game.


----------



## NYKBaller

inuyasha232 said:


> and marbury needs to play the way LB wants him to play.
> i dont doubt him.


you were on the nets board talking *** about marbury, why are u here?


----------



## L

NYKBaller said:


> you were on the nets board talking *** about marbury, why are u here?


um excuse me, u shouldnt be talking, and if u r talkin about the "who is better vc or marbury?" i posted the good points to marbury's game.i just think vc is better when healthy.

why am i here? i mostly post here, the nets forum, and sometimes in the sixer and nba general forum.
i just like the atlantic division.(boston's forum is too boring.) :biggrin: 

and dont u agree that marbury will listen to brown.i said i believe in him.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Wow, Barnes is in the starting lineup over Trevor.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

He took crawford out and place Q in the starting lineup. Larry Brown is bugging out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Curry scores on the first possession!


----------



## Premier

I don't think Matt Barnes can guard Pierce.

The Knicks are shooting lights out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Premier said:


> I don't think Matt Barnes can guard Pierce.
> 
> The Knicks are shooting lights out.


Yea I agree, Lb might have to go with Ariza later on if he can't control him defensively.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

I'll be back in a few gotta run.

NYK 7 Celtics 8 1st qtr.


----------



## Premier

End of the first. Boston is down four, 28-24.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#225ea8">*NEW YORK KNICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephon Marbury, IR</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quentin Richardson, GF</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Davis, FC</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Barnes, SF</td><td>6</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddy Curry, C</td><td>8</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Crawford, SG</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nate Robinson, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Malik Rose, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Maurice Taylor, PF</td><td>3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Trevor Ariza, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Lee, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Channing Frye, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jackie Butler, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jerome James, C</td><td>2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*10-17*</td><td>*3-3*</td><td>*5-8*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*28*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*58.8%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td>*62.5%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (6)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>7</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, SG</td><td>10</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>6-8</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>11</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*8-21*</td><td>*0-3*</td><td>*8-10*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*24*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*38.1%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*80.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 3 (4)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## USSKittyHawk

53-54 Knicks Half-Time. Nice to see we cut down on the turnovers in the 2nd qtr, but we must improve on the boards. 

Eddie Curry 13 points and 4 rebounds....but Double P is killing us!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Eddie Curry with the stuff..Knicks back up by 4. Curry is having a great game!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Both teams are playing good interior defense in this quarter.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Curry not playing great defense, Larry summons Big Snacks to the scorers table. Blount is fouled by AD and is at the charity stripe. The scored is tied at 61, but the Knicks continue to turn the ball over with 7 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Knicks with 4 team fouls already with less than 7 minutes remaining in the 3rd.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Crawford loses the ball, and Davis captializes with the stuff. 65-70 Celtics. Can Crawford hold on to the ******** ball? Damn!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Ugh..everything is going wrong offensively. Curry with the offensive foul! Our offense is not there right now. 3 minutes remaining in the 3rd. 65-70 Boston.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Ariza with the nice reverse. Jefferson turns the ball over...Crawford turns the ball over again! CRAWFORD..PLAY THE RIGHT WAY!!! 69-71 Boston 1 minute left in the 3rd. Steph is fouled and will go to the charity stripe.


----------



## knicksfan

turnovers turnovers turnovers

This cannot be Larryball by any stretch of the imagination here. We need to limit all of these turnovers and get the ball inside to eddy for the domination.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Steph goes one on one against Green and is fouled. Steph just needs to take over this game, because the rest of the Knicks aren't doing anything on the offensive end. Steph hits 1 for 2 from the line. We aren't shooting well from the charity stripe. Ricky Davis misses a jumper with less than 10 seconds left in the 3rd. Steph passes the ball to Crawford...and guess what? He TURNS THE BALL OVER!! 71-74 end of 3rd Boston!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

knicksfan said:


> turnovers turnovers turnovers
> 
> This cannot be Larryball by any stretch of the imagination here. We need to limit all of these turnovers and get the ball inside to eddy for the domination.


You right about that! :curse:


----------



## knicksfan

DAMNIT you stupid refs are you fricken blind. Antonio went up for a killer block and stuffed it and they gave him a screwjob goaltending call and the celts took advantage. Anyway Kitty what part of BK you from?? Im from there too


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Curry is fouled hits both free throws...the game is tied at 76 with less than 10 minutes remaining in the game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Come on Knicks, because Boston is going cold...let's get them while their off a bit.


----------



## knicksfan

Its tied goin into the commercial. Now lets see if Larry is smart and puts Ariza on the court and Qrich at the 2. Put Ariza on PP defensively and let her rip.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Nate diving for the loose ball, throws it to Ariza..but the Celtics break up the play. Nice hustle by the Knicks. Knicks 80 Boston 76 less than 8 minutes remaining.


----------



## knicksfan

Kitty when Ariza is in the game whos he guarding?? Pierce??


----------



## USSKittyHawk

knicksfan said:


> Kitty when Ariza is in the game whos he guarding?? Pierce??


I would have to say yes, Knicks...but I wasn't really paying that much attention to that to confirm.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Nate's jump shot is blocked, ugh. LaFrentz comes back and hits a big 3. Steph drives to the basket and is fouled. This game is getting real tight, but it's real entertaining. Steph misses both free throws...we currently missed 13 free throws so far. Ariza comes away with the steal, but misses the jam!!! Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Steph steals the ball.....runs down the court and shoots a jumper, Ricky fouls him. Count it! AND 1!!!


----------



## knicksfan

YES AD he gave us the lead.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Steph misses again from the line! UGh!!!! That's 14 and counting. Steph strips the ball again from Boston. Steph flips the ball to the basket...misses, but AD is there to clear the glass! Time out Boston! 87-85 Knicks with less than 4 minutes remaining.


----------



## knicksfan

AD is lookin so sad. Hes doing damn good but he looks like hes just about to start weeping out there in the middle of a play! Is that just me?? I mean facial expressionwise.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Ricky Davis is fouled by Steph, hits 1 of 2. Game tied at 86 a piece.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

LaFrentz misses the 3, but we can't catch a rebound. 15 offensive rebounds by Boston. Davis hits a big 3! Ugh!!!! Crawford hits a long jumper....Boston up by 1. Celtics with a time out with 1 minute left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

knicksfan said:


> AD is lookin so sad. Hes doing damn good but he looks like hes just about to start weeping out there in the middle of a play! Is that just me?? I mean facial expressionwise.


I don't know if that's his normal expression, if not maybe he is hurting a little bit.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Pierce is fouled and will go to the charity stripe. He hasn't scored in the entire 4th quarter so we put a nice clamp on him.  Pierce misses both free throws, but we miss the rebound!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Blount knocks down both free throws. Crawford..with the ally-oop to Barnes! Celtics up by 1 with less than 1 minute remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Blount hits down a jumper...he is killing us. Boston up by 3....50 seconds left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Davis with a key steal..ugh this is ugly. The Knicks get the ball back..whew..with 20.3 seconds remaining and down by 3. Larry calls a time out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Steph drives...and hits! Boston up by 1. Boston calls a time out! We need a major stop here...please oh please..come on boys...play some defense. 16.3 left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Pierce is fouled quickly by Barnes....and will go to the line.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Double P hits 1 of 2. Celtics up by 2. Davis with the tough shot...and hits!! Boston had no time outs..and heaves the ball but Steph intercepts the pass. Instead of calling time out ...Steph heaves it as well and we going into overtime.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Between Blount and Davis busting our rear ends right now...I don't know if I should cry or slam my remote into my TV. Knicks down by 7 with less than 3 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

West ally oop to Davis....this game is a wrap. Boston is killing us in OT with a big 9 point lead...the Knicks are collapsing. Turnovers after turnovers...


----------



## knicksfan89

first knicks overtime in the season opening game since 1990 when we won 134-130 in charlotte ewing had 42 i think in that one


----------



## USSKittyHawk

One thing I noticed...we need to learn how to rebound the blasted ball!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

109-97 Boston...less than 1 minute remaining.


----------



## knicksfan

Kitty said:


> One thing I noticed...we need to learn how to rebound the blasted ball!!



Our rebounding is horrendous now. Hell woulda been nice to give rose a shot to see if he could do it. Of course we wont be bounding too much with Curry as our center.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Knicks lose in OT 100-114!


----------



## knicksfan89

we lose by 14 points, anyway folks it was exactly 15 years ago yesterday that overtime


----------



## USSKittyHawk

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Barnes, SF</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>6-15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-14</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, IR</TD><TD>45</TD><TD>8-18</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>5-12</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*38-84*</TD><TD>*6-10*</TD><TD>*18-33*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>*41*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*100*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*45.2%*</TD><TD>*60.0%*</TD><TD>*54.5%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 22 (19)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #006532; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>BOSTON CELTICS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Pierce, SG</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>6-18</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>18-24</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Raef LaFrentz, FC</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mark Blount, C</TD><TD>43</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ricky Davis, GF</TD><TD>45</TD><TD>10-22</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Delonte West, G</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ryan Gomes, F</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Al Jefferson, PF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Orien Greene, G</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Scalabrine, PF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kendrick Perkins, FC</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Justin Reed, SF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Dan Dickau, PG</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*37-88*</TD><TD>*5-16*</TD><TD>*35-47*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*38*</TD><TD>*57*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*114*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42.0%*</TD><TD>*31.3%*</TD><TD>*74.5%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 19 (16)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=251102002
Look at our rebounding stats..compared to Boston..just flat out brutal! :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

That's how I would look too if my team couldn't rebound the ball! :curse:


----------



## ChosenFEW

i just think delonte west did a hell of a job against our guards...........i like him a lot, i dont know why there always talking about starting somebody else at PG over there in Boston....



delonte west 7 rebounds in the first HALF ALONE!!!!!


----------

